# New Car Advice



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

My old Prius was totaled (not-at-fault) and I can't get financing for a new one at the moment. I've got about $12k I can put towards a new car to use for Uber/Lyft, and am leaning towards a new Kia Soul, on account of decent mileage, great warranty, roomy, and low price (the price is probably the main reason I would pick the Soul over the Scion xB). Anyone have any other suggestions (e.g., used Camry or something like that, or other new cars? Or maybe it is better to put the $12k towards a used Prius?). Thanks.

P.S. Also, as far as I know, the Kia Soul doesn't have a bad rep amongst passengers/drivers, but if anyone would beg to differ, please let me know.

P.P.S. The other one I'm considering is the Hyundai Accent, which looks amazing.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Anybody? How about the Corolla?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Alexander said:


> My old Prius was totaled (not-at-fault) and I can't get financing for a new one at the moment. I've got about $12k I can put towards a new car to use for Uber/Lyft, and am leaning towards a new Kia Soul, on account of decent mileage, great warranty, roomy, and low price (the price is probably the main reason I would pick the Soul over the Scion xB). Anyone have any other suggestions (e.g., used Camry or something like that, or other new cars? Or maybe it is better to put the $12k towards a used Prius?). Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Also, as far as I know, the Kia Soul doesn't have a bad rep amongst passengers/drivers, but if anyone would beg to differ, please let me know.
> 
> P.P.S. The other one I'm considering is the Hyundai Accent, which looks amazing.


....................
Before I bought my latest car (a 2013 hyundai sonata), I rented quite a few different cars for weekends to see what I liked and did not like about them.
I was way less impressed with the accent than the sonata .. both in size and power on the road.
I did not get brand new my personal opinion is that it is better to get one a couple years old .


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

I was thinking about the Sonata too- thanks man!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I drive a Honda Accord. 
Roomy enough, (I'm 6'-3" and over 250lbs), and Hondas are super reliable.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Used Prius is the absolute best car for Uber X. Interior legroom is no different from Camry too.
Search Prius threads on this forum and read a few opinions.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nissan Versa hatchback.


----------

